# Forza Xbox One Revival Thread



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

*Following on from John 74's incredibly popular Forza 5 Xbox One Thread, we are reviving the original group as we are still active elsewhere! https://www.facebook.com/ForzaRacingLeagueUK * :wave:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237008

NEW SEASON: Racing Sunday nights at 20:00

Australian V8 Supercars : 6 Race Season with 5 to count to final scores!

V8 Supercars Mini Championship starting July 16th

All cars have one upgrade, race brakes. PI should be 791.

Car List:

Ford
#17 Falcon FG X

Mercedes
#4 E63 AMG
#9 E63 AMG

Nissan
#23 Altima

Volvo
#33 S60

Holden
*#1 Commodore
#14 Commodore
#22 Commodore
#97 Commodore
*
*

Regulation Upgrades:

Race Brakes
(Everything else must be stock. Including wheels)
Class 791
3030 lbs weight

16/07/2017
Watkins Glen Full
Sprint Race 11 Laps
Feature Race 22 Laps

23/07/2017
Monza Full
Sprint Race 11 Laps
Feature Race 22 Laps

30/07/2017
Le Mans Bugatti
Sprint Race 11 Laps
Feature Race 22 Laps

06/08/2017
Brands Hatch GP
Sprint Race 11 Laps
Feature Race 22 Laps

13/08/2017
Bernese Alps Festival
Sprint Race 11 Laps
Feature Race 22 Laps

20/08/2017
Bathurst
Sprint Race 11 Laps
Feature Race 22 Laps

Bucket PI system (controlled by lobby host)

Success Ballast

Bucket 1
1 Power
1 Grip Front
1 Grip Rear
Bucket 2
0.95 Power
1 Grip Front
1 Grip Rear
Bucket 3
0.95 Power
0.95 Grip Front
1.0 Grip Rear
Bucket 4
0.95 Power
0.95 Grip Front
0.95 Grip Rear

4th Place or lower - Improve by 1 tier up to a maximum of bucket 1
3rd Place - Maintain current bucket
2nd Place - Drops 1 tier from current position
1st Place - Drops 2 tiers from current position up to a maximum of bucket 4

Information for Forza 6 V8 Supercars Season

Rounds are double race format, 10 minutes qualifying for the Sprint Race grid order. Feature Race grid order is reverse of finishing positions in Sprint Race. Double points are available for the Feature Race.

Race style paint encouraged (own work or storefront) no tinted windows

Start procedure*

All race distances will be + 1 lap for a formation lap to set correct grid order. Leave grid in start order and drive correct way around the track at no more than 100mph leaving a reasonable gap to the car in front. Race start time (big race timer clock top right corner of the screen) will be called out once all cars are lined up on the grid.

Anyone found jumping the start must serve a penalty at the following round for race 1.*

Restart Procedure

One restart is permitted, restarts will only be considered in the first sector of each race.

Guidelines

Traction control will be OFF.
Automatic or manual shifting only, no using the clutch.
All other driver aids are your choice.
Full and tyres damage only.

Driving standards will be watched and finishing order will be adjusted if anyone gains positions by knocking cars off the track. Take it easy on the opening lap or two and hopefully we can keep the racing clean. Any incidents that you want reviewing must be posted by 20:00 on the Monday. This will then give the stewards time to check the footage and make a decision and possibly implement penalties.

It helps talking to the other drivers as you race. This does not give you the right to claim the corner but helps to let the other person know where you are. Try to give each other racing room, it takes two people to make a good passing move.

No last-minute swerves to cut someone off

Career Race numbers

1. Reserved for previous seasons drivers champion

3. Skillz

11. WilDtub*

14. Pugsy

15. Admg1

17. TomTom030790*

22. Intraphaseone

23. AndyVee

25. Matty03g

68. Stevo

69. DeanR32

74. John74*

78. Dan019780

Big Geege

Driver points are scored at each race then added together to give a round score, best 5 scoring rounds to count to drivers' championship.

Previous Champions:

Season 1 - John74 - BTCC
Season 2 - John74 - BTCC
Season 3 - John74 - Retro
Season 4 - John74 - BTCC
Season 5 - Wildtub - BTCC
Season 6 - TomTom - BTCC
Season 6.5 - Wildtub - Clio Cup
Season 7 - TomTom - BTCC
Season 8 - Wildtub - BTCC
Season 9 - John74 - BTCC
Season 10 - Wildtub - Retro
Season 11 - TomTom - S Class BTCC
Season 12 - Wildtub - MX-5 Cup
Season 13 - Intraphase - BTCC
Season 14 - Intraphase - Retro
Season 15 - TomTom - Clio Cup


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

I joined late in season 1 and have loved this racing league ever since! 

If you find yourself with spare time on Sunday nights, you won't regret joining!


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Current car choice:

Ford	Falcon FG X - Wildtub	- TomTom030790
Mercedes E63 AMG - Intraphaseone - Dan019780
Holden Commodore - BigGeege	
Nissan Altima - Pugsy	
Volvo S60 - Admg1 - Matty03g


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Great bunch of chaps and good racing, bit bloody hard as the lads are all quite quick.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Forza 7 BTCC - Season 17
The season will consist of 12 rounds, with 10x to count, 2x drops scores for people who can’t make every race.
We will have a qualifying session of 10 minutes to determine first race order on quickest clean lap.
Race one will have a compulsory pit stop and the quickest clean laps will determine the starting order for race two. DNF’s who set a lap will start in the position the lap time earned.
Race two will also have a compulsory pit stop and the finishing order will be reversed for the final race.
Race three is the reverse grid and will have a compulsory pit stop.
Success ballast will be added to 1st and 2nd place after each race, -20pi for 1st and -10pi to 2nd. 3rd place will stay the same, 4th place back will recover +10pi where applicable.
Build specifications:
B600 PI
350 max Bhp
2201 lbs min weight
2002 production year or newer
Fwd or Rwd (Awd converted to Rwd)
Fwd must remain Fwd, no conversions.
Compulsory upgrades:
Forza wings front and rear
Racing tyres
Full roll cage
No tinted windows
To neutralise the advantages that most Rwd cars have off the line and the ability to handle higher Bhp figures; Rear wheel drive cars will be in a ‘bucket’ accessed by switching player groups. The Rwd bucket will have a 5% power handicap.
For ‘Success Ballast’ please ensure you can build your car choice to 600, 590, 580, 570 and 560.
Car list to pick from is as follows:
Abarth 695 2016
Acura 2002
Alfa Romeo Giulietta 2011
Audi S1 2015
Audi RS3 2011
Audi S4 2004
BMW M3 2005
Dodge SRT-4 ACR 2005
Ford Focus 2017
Ford Focus 2003
Honda Civic 2016
Honda Civic 2007
Hyundai Veloster 2013
Jaguar XE-S 2015
Mazda 3 2010
Mercedes A45 2013
Mercedes C32 2004
Mini Cooper 2012
Mitsubishi Evo 2008
Mitsubishi Evo 2006
Mitsubishi Evo 2004
Peugeot 308 2011
Renault Megane 2010
Renault Clio 2010
Subaru WRX 2015
Subaru WRX 2011
Subaru Impreza WRX 2008
Subaru Impreza 2004
Vauxhall Corsa 2016
Vauxhall Astra 2012
Vauxhall Corsa 2009
Vauxhall Astra 2006
VW Golf 2014
VW Golf 2010
VW Golf 2003
Volvo S60 2015
Volvo V60 2015
You will be able to secure your car choice when registration opens.
It will be one driver per car.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Car choice opens tomorrow (Tuesday 31st October) at 6pm -
One driver per car. Picks will only be ACCEPTED in the following format: Manufacturer - Model - Year. In the instance two people pick the same car, then priority will be given to the driver who chose first. Car choice will be worked on a comments system on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/ForzaRacingLeagueUK/


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I am PC only guys, tell me, is FM7 cross platform play?


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is this still going?


----------

